# where would I even start?....



## General Zain (Aug 4, 2013)

so...I've been looking around...and nobody, I mean nobody, is able to do what I envision...so I thought "well I could maybe probably do it....or at least try!" but then I thought....where the heck would I start!? there are no references...like I said, nobody has tried doing a realistic shark...

sooo I thought I would post here hoping somebody could tell me where to start? I mean this will be no easy task...at all...in fact, I'm not sure I can do it...

what would I need to buy? how much?

a reference:






thanks for reading...and hopefully helping!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 5, 2013)

You can start by not worrying about that "Censored" bar!


----------



## Teal (Aug 5, 2013)

You are gonna spend a lot on foam.


----------



## Icky (Aug 5, 2013)

This is the closest I've seen to what you're asking about. Maybe ask the maker for advice?


----------



## General Zain (Aug 5, 2013)

meh I might just have to contact a movie monster place to make one for me....there goes 25K XD


----------



## jorinda (Aug 5, 2013)

Have a look at this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11022307/
The head isn't realistic, but the material and the tailmaking might help you.


----------



## General Zain (Aug 5, 2013)

jorinda said:


> Have a look at this one: http://www.furaffinity.net/full/11022307/
> The head isn't realistic, but the material and the tailmaking might help you.



thanks!


----------



## mysticfyre (Aug 5, 2013)

Wow, that is so awesome!  I have no advice, but just wanted to tell you how sweet Zain is.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 5, 2013)

Teal said:


> You are gonna spend a lot on foam.



And prototypes as well. 

I think what you should do is focus on making smaller parts first. Maybe try and do a more simplified version or a partial. 

That way you can always upgrade them later.


----------



## Hutch (Aug 6, 2013)

Joann's has some leather like fabric that has a texture to it in the special order section. I don't know the price but I think it would look cool for at lest the tail part.


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

If you want that mouth to be like that when opened it means your head is behind it. You'd have to make a pipe/benocular from the eyes on the front of the mask to lead to your eyes in the back of the mask or else you won't be able to see.

The only way to get that front done realistically with the mouth is to make a clay mold and get it cast. Some fursuiters cast in resin (expensive stuff) but that's not very healthy to inhale and has to be sealed with mr superclear before applying paint (or else the paint will get absorbed into the resin) and mr superclear is as toxic as asbestos. 

For the arms legs and tail/fins I'd advise foam. Good luck!


----------



## General Zain (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks! but can anybody tell me what I should be getting? what foam? hellllppp D:


----------



## inuraichi (Aug 6, 2013)

I got myself some furniture foam at the market. There's a topic in this very part of the forum all the way at the top with a list of dandy materials. The only way to find out your personal preference is to experiment. Every fur-suiter has their own preference with materials, though for the viewing area of the eyes most like to use buckram. THOUGH since your eye-system is more complex because of the distance perhaps sunshades are more appropriate.


----------



## Paulosaurus (Aug 6, 2013)

There's safe resins (as well as casting supplies like silicone mix) and such from a few companies that can be found at either Hobby Lobby or Blick Art. You'd probably want to pick up a brush-on silcone casting starter kit made by a company called Smooth-On, as well as an extra box each of silicone and resin mix (there's not enough in the starter box) and some plaster bandages to help reinforce the mother mold. Make your base sculpt out of plasticine and follow the directions you get with the casting kit.

As far as material goes, if money's not an issue and you REALLY want it to have the right look and texture, you might want to look into where to get neoprene fabric (the material that wetsuits are made of) in the colors you need.

For a shark tail you might want to do a flexible model with a semi-rigid spine. One of the tutorial links here on the forums shows one method http://rarsuit.livejournal.com/44876.html. For my most recent suit, i attempted a lower-cost version with sections of 1/2" PVC pipe conected by 3/8" vinyl tubing and cross-sections of foam attached to the PVC pieces.


----------



## General Zain (Aug 6, 2013)

Paulosaurus said:


> There's safe resins (as well as casting supplies like silicone mix) and such from a few companies that can be found at either Hobby Lobby or Blick Art. You'd probably want to pick up a brush-on silcone casting starter kit made by a company called Smooth-On, as well as an extra box each of silicone and resin mix (there's not enough in the starter box) and some plaster bandages to help reinforce the mother mold. Make your base sculpt out of plasticine and follow the directions you get with the casting kit.
> 
> As far as material goes, if money's not an issue and you REALLY want it to have the right look and texture, you might want to look into where to get neoprene fabric (the material that wetsuits are made of) in the colors you need.
> 
> For a shark tail you might want to do a flexible model with a semi-rigid spine. One of the tutorial links here on the forums shows one method http://rarsuit.livejournal.com/44876.html. For my most recent suit, i attempted a lower-cost version with sections of 1/2" PVC pipe conected by 3/8" vinyl tubing and cross-sections of foam attached to the PVC pieces.



that's very helpful! except I think this is all a bit over my head xD  quite honestly, I've never made anything even close to a suit. and my sona isn't exactly on a beginners level! 
as for the texture, I keep coming back to sand paper... if only there was a way to actually use sandpaper XD 

I also want to start small...but with this...theres not really anything small about him...he's a big creature...I want to go to cons and scare the shit out of people xD or wow them...EVENTUALLY!

I guess I could start with finding out where a human is suppose to fit in all this XD


----------



## Hutch (Aug 7, 2013)

General Zain said:


> as for the texture, I keep coming back to sand paper... if only there was a way to actually use sandpaper XD



that material that I mentioned is like sandpaper. I looked at it yesterday. However it's 54.99 a yard. 
As for the scale (no pun intended lol) of the suit. If you aren't sure you have the skill level you may want to try something a little simpler first. You don't want to put months of your time and hundreds of dollars into something that isn't going to turn out like you want it to.


----------



## General Zain (Aug 7, 2013)

Hutch said:


> that material that I mentioned is like sandpaper. I looked at it yesterday. However it's 54.99 a yard.
> As for the scale (no pun intended lol) of the suit. If you aren't sure you have the skill level you may want to try something a little simpler first. You don't want to put months of your time and hundreds of dollars into something that isn't going to turn out like you want it to.



I agree compleatly...but the fact of the matter is, If I want my suit to correctly portray my sona...well then I would have to go to a movie monster place where they can and have done something like this...but that spells out....lots of $$$ xD


----------



## Hutch (Aug 7, 2013)

General Zain said:


> I agree compleatly...but the fact of the matter is, If I want my suit to correctly portray my sona...well then I would have to go to a movie monster place where they can and have done something like this...but that spells out....lots of $$$ xD



not necessarily. There are makers out there that can do it but getting it built by anyone other then yourself, you are going to shell out tons of money for this type of suit. Only because the materials involved aren't exactly fur and foam lol. 
Good luck though. Whatever you decide to do. And be sure and post some pictures of the progress if you make it yourself. I would totally love to see how it's going along.


----------



## General Zain (Aug 7, 2013)

Hutch said:


> not necessarily. There are makers out there that can do it but getting it built by anyone other then yourself, you are going to shell out tons of money for this type of suit. Only because the materials involved aren't exactly fur and foam lol.
> Good luck though. Whatever you decide to do. And be sure and post some pictures of the progress if you make it yourself. I would totally love to see how it's going along.



thanks! glad you could help!


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

Hmmm, for the head you may have to construct it in a fashion wear you're looking out of the neck or something.

The body is going to require A LOT of foam, and the digitigrade work will be difficult.
Good luck, mate.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 7, 2013)

You could use stilts. Seen a couple of great looking ones used for werewolf costumes that would fit well. They were all diy though.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Aug 7, 2013)

^The name of the company escapes me, but they make some AMAZING stilts at a reasonable price.


----------



## General Zain (Aug 8, 2013)

LegitWaterfall said:


> ^The name of the company escapes me, but they make some AMAZING stilts at a reasonable price.



stilts will be necessary...im only 6ft... xD I would need to be 8 ft


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2013)

May you be blessed in thy journey with patience and loot.


----------



## Hutch (Aug 8, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> You could use stilts. Seen a couple of great looking ones used for werewolf costumes that would fit well. They were all diy though.





General Zain said:


> stilts will be necessary...im only 6ft... xD I would need to be 8 ft



Good lord...You are wanting a suit that is 8 feet tall and probably 10 feet long?  You are going to have a fun time getting through crowds.....and doors....and elevators.....and escalators.....and stairs.....and headless lounges.....and fitting him in a car......lol. 
It will look awesome though if its done right 
Just don't rob any banks to get him made lol :^


----------



## General Zain (Aug 8, 2013)

Hutch said:


> Good lord...You are wanting a suit that is 8 feet tall and probably 10 feet long?  You are going to have a fun time getting through crowds.....and doors....and elevators.....and escalators.....and stairs.....and headless lounges.....and fitting him in a car......lol.
> It will look awesome though if its done right
> Just don't rob any banks to get him made lol :^



yup I want to be my sona xD so getting a suit of him...well...I want him to be correct and exact.


----------

